# CM Business, trading trainers



## Rangie (7 March 2014)

Greetings to you all,

please be gentle as this is my first post.

i was interested to know if anyone has heard of a company called cm business they are
based in surfers paradise. i have been talking to a guy called phil kellard regarding the training package they offer.

they appear to be in the same building as fortune plus & eq trading both of which i have found negative comments about on this forum.

can anyone help?


----------



## Happy2be (7 March 2014)

Rangie said:


> Greetings to you all,
> 
> they are based in surfers paradise.




I may be getting cynical in my old age and anything that is related to money that is based on the Gold Coast/ Surfers Paradise I would treat with extreme caution.


----------



## Wysiwyg (7 March 2014)

I fished for this advertised company name and the business entity is ZFX SOLUTIONS PTY LTD while the business name is CM BUSINESS. The business name has been registered since 31 OCT. 2013 with ASIC and the entity since 20/04/2009.

The best way to find out if they can teach you how to trade the FX market is to sign up and pay the fee. 

Company = 
Wannabe = 
Me =  (regarding these threads)


----------

